
OpenGo - A Go Programming Environment - mk
http://www.inventivity.com/OpenGo/
======
derefr
Ohhh--I assumed this was going to be a Go- _based_ programming language. Are
there any? (Or anything similar--Hello World in chess positions, for example?)

~~~
ivankirigin
QR codes from end games? That would be fun.

